# I love my Rex Kwondo!



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Look at my Rex Kwondo. He's so strange. This is going on day 3 and he's already showing a cute personality. First off, he is good with the ladies! One of the vet assistants smelled good, and so Rex scurried over to her, licked and nibbled her wrist, chewed on her finger then annointed in front of all of us! What a cutie  Then he proceeded to want to be cuddled by climbing into each of the girls' hands, up their arms and then stretching out. If I were a man this hedgie would get me women! :lol:

This morning he went playing in my long hair and anointed while he was on my neck. He also likes to play stair climber in my hands. When I don't do it he nudges against my thumb or index finger to say "hey, don't stop". He doesn't like canned mealworms, loves carrots and asparagus, and he's a definitely digger. Oh, and his bed is an old, but clean, hanes underwear. he likes to snuggle into the crotch area.

Here are some pics. 








I love his color. He looks like a small cow!

Okay this one is strange. Check out how he sits on my hubby's shoulder. his back left leg is bent backward. when i tried to fix it, he went right back to it. the vet said there isn't anything wrong with his leg. he likes to sit with one "knee" bent in that direction. 









And Rex loves hair! he also loves to burrow into shirts with collars, but won't do it when i'm wearing an open neck tee shirt. it has to have a collar. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He sounds like he has a lot of personality. I'm excited to hear about all of his adventures.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

When we bond he likes to crawl in my shirt, get on my boob and have me cradle him with my arm under him. He scratches around and gets comfy then sleeps. Is that a good sign?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He sounds so adorable and has a cute personality  I was interested when I seen that one of his favs was asparagus because I was thinking of letting mine try it and glad to know that there is another hedgie out there that likes it before trying


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> He sounds so adorable and has a cute personality  I was interested when I seen that one of his favs was asparagus because I was thinking of letting mine try it and glad to know that there is another hedgie out there that likes it before trying


Rex's vet said the steam bag veggies, California blend is great for them. Just chop into small cubes after steaming and do 1 teaspoon in his food or as a treat. So far Rex digs carrots and asparagus. He doesn't like any meat or mealworms right now. I hope that changes cause I have live ones lol


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Sounds like Rex is a real snuggler!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

He is! He also is a talker. He chirps a lot. I think it's adorable. He likes his tummy rubbed and his chin  I just love how he stretches out on me while in my shirt and naps. It's too cute


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He sounds sweet, I'm glad you two are getting along. <3


----------



## Crasholina (Aug 8, 2010)

Cutest. Thing. Ever.
He sounds wonderful! You're very lucky


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks!
I woke up and it's day 4 of him being home. I think he's comfortable now. Want to know why?








That's why lol Looks like Rex Kwondo partied hard. He not only burrowed under his liner, but he went to town in all the stimulation areas too hahahaha

I love him


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That is a Silent Spinner, right? Please do not use that wheel! It has been known it seriously injure hedgies in the past because of the ridge in the middle and slits along the bottom. 
I suggest you get a Carolina Storm Wheel, they are easy to clean, safe, and have no ridges, slits, or holes! They are also on sale during the month of August! Here is a link: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

ah okay! sorry i thought it was okay. i'll change it this week. thanks you guys!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love a trashed hedgie house!!!!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

karidaluv said:


> ah okay! sorry i thought it was okay. i'll change it this week. thanks you guys!


Oh you should have seen it this morning. He turned over the bowl with the fleece that I pit crickets In and put it in front of his wheel and used it as stairs cause there was poop on top of it. The. He moved his other stimulation area on top of his food, plastic blanket I put under it and everything! The only thing he didn't move was his PVC pipes and house. Anyone know how to atop that behavior or know what it is? 
He also was in the corner of his cage between the wall and his wheel last night just standing there unmoving. I hope he was okay. I took him out and had him sleep on me for an hour and he seemed fine.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Uncle Larry just helped me out today. I bought a Carolina Storm Wheel! I'm so excited to get it next week  For now, Rex is still using that silent spinner wheel. I'm thinking of getting that liner at the exotic pet store for wheels and putting that over the gap for now. I don't want to take his wheel away altogether.

Thanks uncle larry for selling me that wheel! We're really excited to get it


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

*New Video of Rex*

on facebook:http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=424357346461
on youtube:




Here's a new video of Rex getting in to a small gap between the buttons on my shirt. Please excuse the nip**e shot  but I had to post this vid up because it was just too darn cute!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

So today to get the silent spinner wheel out I got him this flat dish spinner that has no grooves or gaps. I just traded out that silent spinner for the disc spinner but it's too early to say if he'll use it. I also bought a digital thermometer usually used for reptile cages for his igloo so I can monitor the temperature in his sleeping area. Today it was at 78 so I took some of the fleece out and it went down 3 degrees. 

he sleeps a lot, even during bonding time. I guess I just have a lazy hedgehog early in the night. By morning, he's moved all his furniture around. It's cute! I bought a corner litter box today too as a stimulation area, putting fleece pieces in there so he can dig for dried crickets. I also put 2 pvc pipes in his cage with treats in it, which is goes gaga for  

Now when we bond he likes to sleep, and even when I put him down he comes running to me to pick him up, sometimes crawling up my leg or arms to get back in my shirt. I hope that he doesn't need to run around during bonding time, cause the little guy prefers to get under my shirt, hang over my arm on boob and knock out :lol:


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

So today to get the silent spinner wheel out I got him this flat dish spinner that has no grooves or gaps. I just traded out that silent spinner for the disc spinner but it's too early to say if he'll use it. I also bought a digital thermometer usually used for reptile cages for his igloo so I can monitor the temperature in his sleeping area. Today it was at 78 so I took some of the fleece out and it went down 3 degrees.

he sleeps a lot, even during bonding time. I guess I just have a lazy hedgehog early in the night. By morning, he's moved all his furniture around. It's cute! I bought a corner litter box today too as a stimulation area, putting fleece pieces in there so he can dig for dried crickets. I also put 2 pvc pipes in his cage with treats in it, which is goes gaga for 

Now when we bond he likes to sleep, and even when I put him down he comes running to me to pick him up, sometimes crawling up my leg or arms to get back in my shirt. I hope that he doesn't need to run around during bonding time, cause the little guy prefers to get under my shirt, hang over my arm on boob and knock out :lol:

Here are some more pics:








He found a space on my boob and near my armpit to just plop down under my shirt and chill.









Look at those cute little feet!!!!!









This is when he first woke up and I was holding him. I put food in a container and instead of him letting me put it on his dish on the coffee table, he scooched over and stuck his head in and started to eat :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What does the flat dish spinner look like?


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

There was a forum thread on it too:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=739


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh okay, a flying saucer. Thanks for the pic! In the meantime, while the CSW is arriving, it'll do.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Oh okay, a flying saucer. Thanks for the pic! In the meantime, while the CSW is arriving, it'll do.


Definitely  I can't wait for uncle larry's package!!!!!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

For the past three nights Rex has shown a weird behavior. He likes to stretch behind his saucer wheel and stand in the corner underneath it at night. He just stands there sometimes falling asleep. I take him out of the corner and move him, which he huffs and pops to but never bites. It's weird to me cause he has his hedgie bag with fleece and blanket. I'm wondering if anyone knows why he would stand unmoving in a corner under his saucer wheel. Also, he pooped and peed once tonight on me but hasn't gone on his wheel or pooped or peed since 11pm tonight on me. Should I be worried?


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like him in the corner isn't normal, just Rex style  He's using the wall to anoint himself! Lazy bum :lol: 








He's definitely a cuddler


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Boy, is he territorial when I try to reach in to his hedgie back to give him another blankie :lol: that's the only time he huffs and pops at me, when he's trying to go to bed. of course he's grumpy. i sort of woke him up and i was invading his private space! anyways, he's doing great and so far hasn't rearranged furniture in days. also, he found a corner that he loves under his saucer wheel. it's weird..he'll just sit or lie there. have a great monday everyone!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Rex loves the camera and isn't shy at all. I was able to get close ups of him eating and drinking last night. his treat bowl had potatoes in it (he LOVES POTATOES!!!) so that's in there, too.

enjoy!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just loved the video!. He looks like a little chipmunk when he attacked the potato and I love it when he scurried over to his water. And those extra white quills on his visor are adorable!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

shetland said:


> I just loved the video!. He looks like a little chipmunk when he attacked the potato and I love it when he scurried over to his water. And those extra white quills on his visor are adorable!


Hee hee thanks


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He was really going to town! Wish mine would eat like that!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

PJM said:


> He was really going to town! Wish mine would eat like that!


I know! Rex loves to eat. Thank God he's a runner :lol:


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

Apollo likes to stand up under his flying saucer too.


----------



## Jackoz530 (Sep 12, 2010)

He's so cute!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

AS you all know, Rex was babysat at the vet's this past weekend, leaving him pissy with me for the past few days. Last night I tried to have bonding time, and after an hour he rolled into a ball under my shirt without any warning or noise, so I put him down.

Today he's better  I let him roam the bathroom for a bit and he went around anointing himself ALL OVER the place  cute as heck! He is currently under my sweater, over my chest and his noise is tucked a bit into my armpit :lol: he smacked his lips contently and is currently chilling out. He ate the worms I gave him tonight and he's a happy camper 

I'm so glad he's a cuddler


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's a video of him anointing:


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Rex is finally back to normal after a week of being back home. He now wakes up earlier at night to eat and run on his wheel before bonding time. Check out how he fell alseep on my hubby last night


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Rex has a new schedule going on. He loves it when I wake him up in the morning when I'm going to clean his cage. We go to the fridge, he eats 3 worms, then we go to the bathroom and I let him run loose. He loves the bathroom and anoints everywhere!! Today he found my makeup case on the floor and anointed from it :lol: I leave the bathroom door open to the little hallway, block off the bedroom door and hallway to the living room and he does a few laps in the morning, which he honestly loves. When he's ready he comes to me, climbs on my toes and I pick him up without any problems and cuddle him against me. We then spend a few minutes together and then I put him back in his cage. He loves being up in the morning and is not as grouchy as he is when I try to get him in the evening when he prefers to run on his wheel instead of spending time with me :lol:

Looks like my little man is a morning hedgie! How interesting. Anyone else have a morning hedgie?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've noticed that early in the morning (when I clean the wheel & give fresh food & water & check on them) is the only time that Cholla will talk to me. Little squeeks. I love it.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

PJM said:


> I've noticed that early in the morning (when I clean the wheel & give fresh food & water & check on them) is the only time that Cholla will talk to me. Little squeeks. I love it.


How cute! Rex chirps when he's anointing.  He recently discovered carpet is his favorite scent and was yanking at the carpet strings last night. I thought he would eat it, but he was simply biting and yanking on it to anoint :lol:

check it out:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is cute. I love when they tip right over. :lol:


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's Rex on the carpet last night:



























I love it when he tips over


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

Ahhh...so cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable! I like the tipped over picture & the last one the best. What a cutie - even with froth on his head!


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi im starpowergo from youtube!!!
hes so adorable!


----------

